# 1967 GTO project getting started



## krettger (Jan 17, 2013)

New member here-looking for tips and advice. This car was my dad's car and he passed away a few years ago. He bought this car when he came back frm Viet Nam in november of 1966. It was his daily driver for over 20 years and meant alot to him. We tried a few times to get the restoration started, but ended up only donating money to bodyman with little to no progress. I finally found a guy who seems honest and wants to work on the car, so we loaded it onto a trailer and dropped it off last friday. Wish me luck!


----------



## skurfan (Sep 19, 2012)

Welcome. You can always get answers here, sometimes before you even ask them!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Welcome and good luck this time. Frame off, nice. Hope it goes well.


----------

